# Backup Amp Head



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Kinda shocked I have to create a thread for this. Most of the amp suggestions in other threads are either outdated or out of my criteria.

Recently I had a minor incident with my Mesa 5:25 amp head. The EQ sliders were dirty and cut my gain by 50%. I was so busy keeping the pots clean, I forgot that EQ sliders also need to be kept clean (duh). Anyway, emergency averted.

But it did remind me that I'm kind of stuck w/ the one amp and if I don't get my daily dose of tone, I'm liable to go postal. So this is for everyone's safety including my own (j/k). I do have 3 other amps but they are inaccessible at the moment. Besides, I don't want a combo and all 3 of them are that. I can't put a combo on the top shelf of a closet. This will be strictly backup and won't see much action, but it could be important if my Express is down for a long time. So I was thinking of a backup amp head in case my main Mesa blows a tube or whatnot.

What are you guys using? What do you suggest? I only have a few criteria but I'm pretty firm on them:

All tube head, no combos
Under CDN$500, I can push that to $650 if it's really worth it
Clean is fine, no gain necessary
Not from China/Vietnam
I've tried & admire sub-$300 amps like these below and would love to own one, except they violate point 4 (and some point 1). Appreciate any input.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

My first thought is a traynor dark horse


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I like that, but at $600 I might want a few other suggestions first.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> I like that, but at $600 I might want a few other suggestions first.
> 
> View attachment 383150


I've seen these at Long & McQuade under $400. Meets all your criteria.

The H&K Tubemeister 5 is a good choice, don't know where they make them.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is cool too.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll check out Gear Hunter, thanks. But L&M probably won't give me a $200 discount.









Yorkville Sound - DarkHorse 15 Watt All-Tube Guitar Head


Yorkville Sound - DarkHorse 15 Watt All-Tube Guitar Head




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> I'll check out Gear Hunter, thanks. But L&M probably won't give me a $200 discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Gear Hunter is part of the L&M site. You can have items shipped to your home or for pickup at your local store (cheap shipping, I got a Les Paul shipped for $10)


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

JOYO bandTAMP American Hard Rock Guitar Head - 20 Watts $200 amazon.ca


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh sorry, I'm the one that's confused. I just found that site now. Appreciate it.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Joyo


Thanks, but that's Chinese (point 4).


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

A Mesa TA 15 would be a nice head.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Agreed, but is it $500 max?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im very curious to know what tube head is $500 without being Asian built.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Mike & Blue's Traynor suggestion is pretty good. Right now, L&M have them on sale new for exactly $500. If I can't bag the used $350 unit, I may go for the new one. The difference of $150 is what I put away in pizza a month. I'll skip (but only for 30 days).

Oh, and I don't mind Asian built, just not Commie country.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn whats wrong with chinese amps? 😳

Is there a thread here where i can get schooled on the evils of asian made amps and why theyre a poor choice for pro musicians? 🤷🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

OK, here's some basic schooling.

I think Chinese quality has improved in a lot of places. And I appreciate it more & more. But I'm not giving a red cent (no pun intended) to a Communist country. There's Taiwan (for now), Korea, Indonesia, England, Germany, Canada, US - so no Chinese (or Vietnam) required.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

FatStrat2 said:


> OK, here's some basic schooling.
> 
> I think Chinese quality has improved in a lot of places. And I appreciate it more & more. But I'm not giving a red cent (no pun intended) to a Communist country. There's Taiwan (for now), Korea, Indonesia, England, Germany, Canada, US - so no Chinese (or Vietnam) required.


So your just crazy then?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> So your just crazy then?


Yup. And I can spell you're too.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

FatStrat2 said:


> Agreed, but is it $500 max?


I'm trying to push you up to your $650 max point.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

FatStrat2 said:


> OK, here's some basic schooling.
> 
> I think Chinese quality has improved in a lot of places. And I appreciate it more & more. But I'm not giving a red cent (no pun intended) to a Communist country. There's Taiwan (for now), Korea, Indonesia, England, Germany, Canada, US - so no Chinese (or Vietnam) required.


Well, you're seriously limiting your options for no good reason, unless you are willing to up your price limit. Most of the tubes in your amp are likely from China, as are most of the other components. Amp companies have to source parts from where they are made.

The only things that I can think of that could fit the bill are a Mini Rectifier or a Revv, or a Victory, with the caveat that you're not making it under $500.

Otherwise, I would say 6505MH.

And keep in mind, if you buy used, China doesn't see any of your money.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

50 watt jcm 2000 or 900?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Hmm, I didn't think of that, thank you.



Rollin Hand said:


> Well, you're seriously limiting your options for no good reason, unless you are willing to up your price limit....


.As part of my psychotherapy given to me by The Institute of Crazy, I've spent over 20 years purging my life of Chinese goods. I don't really want any used Chinese goods either. But I do know that I can't purge myself 100%, they'll always be some Chinese components in my gear.

I've started multiple threads on this forum requesting non-Chinese goods w/ a price limit and so far I've always gotten what I wanted. So it's out there. Mike & Blue's suggestion was most welcome. I've always had my eye on that Peavey 6505MH, but for a backup amp, it's a little pricey for sitting in the closet most of the time. Otherwise, it's a good suggestion


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The EVH LBX models are made in Mexico.

And the Orange Tiny Terror and Dark Terror are made in England.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I almost bought the EVH a few months ago but cancelled the deal before I bought my current amp. IMO, that's not a bad main amp, though its clean channel isn't much to champion. But around my neck of the woods, I've never seen one much less than $700 (used, not a whole lot less).

The back of a Tiny Terror:


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> 50 watt jcm 2000 or 900?


Whoa! Those amps are thousands of dollars, even used. I'm re-posting my criteria in case anyone missed it. So far, the Traynor Dark Horse looks to be a contender.

All tube head, no combos
Under CDN$500, I can push that to $650 if it's really worth it
Clean is fine, no gain necessary
Not from China/Vietnam


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Hmm, I didn't think of that, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it. I used to never care about this stuff and then, suddenly, it became important to me in the last few years. I dont think its about anyone being "wrong" for buying Chinese made goods, but its a conscious personal decision based on various things. For example, manufacturing quality, human rights violations, unfair/illegal competitive practices, geopolitical aggression and the fact that they're a direct competitive threat to the long-term viability of domestic/North American/Western companies and nations. Its one of the reasons why I've bought alot of Mesa products recently (hand-built in America using quality parts) and have tried to purchase Canadian products like Dr Scientist or Southampton Pedals. Thats not to say that products made in China arent capable of sounding or being good (I own an Ox Top Box which was manufactured in China and an Orange TH30) or that its possible to completely avoid ANY Chinese goods (particularly when it comes to technology), but I understand the desire to not support this to the best of your ability. However, that being said, this usually comes at the cost of a significant price increase to products and a budget of $500 brand new may limit the amount of options you have significantly that fall within your parameters.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Completely agree, those are words to live by. But you'll see, I'll get my amp for $500, I know it.

Unlike a lot of people, I don't smoke, drink, do drugs or gamble. My vices are girls, cars and music. So I don't mind spending a little more to get what I want and avoid what I can.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> I like that, but at $600 I might want a few other suggestions first.
> 
> View attachment 383150


These are on Kijjji often for $300


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> Whoa! Those amps are thousands of dollars, even used. I'm re-posting my criteria in case anyone missed it. So far, the Traynor Dark Horse looks to be a contender.
> 
> All tube head, no combos
> Under CDN$500, I can push that to $650 if it's really worth it
> ...


I bought a used 900 for $650 and a used DSL 50 for $550 both in the past year.

There was a dsl 50 listed in Edmonton for $450 not to long ago and it sat for 4 months.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Those are out of budget.

2. Under CDN$500, I can push that to $650 if it's really worth it


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

You're sure you dont want chinese made? 
Maybe the "girls" in you're life could provide some advice? 🤣


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You're sure you dont want chinese made?
> Maybe the "girls" in *you're* life could provide some advice? 🤣


Yup, I'm positive I don't want Chinese made.

And I can spell and know where to use "your" as well.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Those are out of budget.
> 
> 2. Under CDN$500, I can push that to $650 if it's really worth it


I guess it depends on your degree of patience. I got mine in a straight trade for a Traynor YCV20WR I had paid $400 for.



Thunderboy1975 said:


> You're sure you dont want chinese made?
> Maybe the "girls" in you're life could provide some advice? 🤣


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

OP should consider not buying US made as well, for the same reasons then, no?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> Traynor Dark Horse looks to be a contender.


15 watt, 6V6. Never played through one, but I hear that they're nice.

If you can find one used, I'd go with the Ironhorse (discontinued). 40/15 watt, EL34.
Simple, basic. Good clean headroom and a beautiful crunch (pure mode) when you want it.








I'm on my second one, regrettably selling my first. 

Here's one for $500 in Mississauga.
Traynor Ironhorse 40w Amp Head


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Thanks for that, I will look into. Very modern looking amp - and it's Canadian!



Budda said:


> OP should consider not buying US made as well, for the same reasons then, no?


Don't think it matters considering new (and most used) U.S. amps are priced out of my range for this particular project anyway.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Thanks for that, I will look into. Very modern looking amp - and it's Canadian!
> 
> Don't think it matters considering new (and most used) U.S. amps are priced out of my range for this particular project anyway.


If you refuse to buy PRC based on the reasons given, North American and European manufacturers should be excluded as well. Car, guitar, computer - whatever you applied the PRC ban to. That would rule out Traynor. 

If your rules only apply to China but not other countries with terrible track records (see: most if not all G7 countries lol) then I have to question the concept.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't give a damn who questions what, that doesn't' concern me (nor this thread). I'm not here to make friends or be political - I answered a question is all. I'm here to share & exchange information with good people who are smart about their gear. And there's plenty of them here.

Please keep it to the topic at hand: a backup amp


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Used Quilters can be found on Reverb as a portable backup. Loud, and they take pedals well.

ProBlock

Mini101 Reverb 

Also DV Mark:

Eric Gales Raw Dawg


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks, man! Google has nothing on you guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

"FS: - Phaez EL84 Power Amp perfect for Modular Rig | The Canadian Guitar Forum" FS: - Phaez EL84 Power Amp perfect for Modular Rig


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 383152


Hey I was looking for a quarterhorse for a while, its a great little amp. Thanks for finding this, ordered it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> This is cool too.


I have one of these as well. Kicks out nicely for what it is.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

FatStrat2 said:


> The back of a Tiny Terror:
> 
> View attachment 383196


I and Google stand corrected.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Perhaps your answer presents itself.....









FS: - Marshall JCM2000 DSL-1H 120V 50th Anniversary...


For sale is a very good condition 2012 Marshall DSL 1-H one-watt guitar amp head. Part of the series of 50th Anniversary heads, this one is based on the JCM2000 DSL100 Dual Super Lead. Also has a low power mode, which brings the output to 0.1W. Please note this listing is for the amplifier...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I like that amp, but at $850, it's _way_ out of budget.



Grab n Go said:


> Used Quilters can be found on Reverb as a portable backup. Loud, and they take pedals well.


Hmm, those amps are all SS near as I can tell.

That $400 Traynor sold already, so quick... Will keep trying though. I kind of like that amp unless something better comes along.

Criteria

All tube head, no combos
Under CDN$500, I can push that to $650 if it's really worth it
Clean is fine, no gain necessary
Not from China/Vietnam


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's one for $300 in Halifax. If the seller won't ship I could probably get it to you.

Traynor DH15H | Amps & Pedals | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

FatStrat2 said:


> Hmm, those amps are all SS near as I can tell.


Yes, but as they say, it's not your dad's solid state. Pat Quilter has a lot of tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

This one's all-tube and made in Italy. $599 used.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Grab n Go said:


> Yes, but as they say, it's not your dad's solid state. Pat Quilter has a lot of tricks up his sleeve.


I believe you, I'm not so tube stubborn that I'll forgo an intelligent SS design.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Grab n Go said:


> This one's all-tube and made in Italy. $599 used.


Some of those Italian designs look good. The Davoli 207 is a nice 15 watter.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

My main amp is a Mesa Express 550+. I know you said that you're partial to all tube and so was I but after trying out the Katana 100 head more than just a back up it has become my second go to amp not just for electric but for acoustic as well.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes, and you Beachbum specifically, were an influence for me buying the Katana 100 head (I remember that pic above or similar that got me thinking about it). Maybe you don't remember our correspondence of me asking you about it.

My unshakable verdict: The Katana 100 is a good amp loud, no complaints. But its staggering loss of resonant tone when playing at reduced volumes was astonishing for me, it was like a different amp entirely - just my opinion. I sold it at a $50 loss n less than 3 months, no regrets.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

FatStrat2 said:


> Yes, and you Beachbum specifically, were an influence for me buying the Katana 100 head (I remember that pic above or similar that got me thinking about it). Maybe you don't remember our correspondence of me asking you about it.
> 
> My unshakable verdict: The Katana 100 is a good amp loud, no complaints. But its staggering loss of resonant tone when playing at reduced volumes was astonishing for me, it was like a different amp entirely - just my opinion. I sold it at a $50 loss n less than 3 months, no regrets.
> 
> View attachment 383357


Now that you bring it up I do remember that. Sorry you were disappointed but for whatever reason I wasn't and neither have been uncountable other Katana owners. Could be your style vs. mine or a myriad of other factors. I just don't know. For me the Katana is a killer at any volume. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Don't make this a political thread please, that's why that forum was deleted from Open Mic. Everyone has their own preferences. Take it offline into Conversations if you want to debate. Let's stick with tube driven backup amps in this thread please. Pretty please?

I may have a Traynor in a few days, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

FatStrat2 said:


> Don't make this a political thread please, that's why that forum was deleted from Open Mic. Everyone has their own preferences. Take it offline into Conversations if you want to debate. Let's stick with tube driven backup amps in this thread please. Pretty please?
> 
> I may have a Traynor in a few days, we'll see how it goes.


Fair enough


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just updating this thread (w/ a stock photo).

Thanks to BlueRocker, I've got the Traynor Darkhorse and I'm putting it through its paces now. I think it's one of those amps I'll keep for a long time. It even came with its own Traynor gig bag. Made in Canada, love it. Probably won't stuff it in the closet as a backup amp for some time.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I am now using two Crate Power Blocks with a DigiTech RP-12, RP-1, DigiTech 2112 SGS , then ( in stereo ) into two VHT Valvulator 1's and finally into two Crate Power Blocks, going at 150 watts into my Laney 4x12 cabinets.

I'm glad to have read these posts.

It's really hard finding Traynor amps here in the USA .... I hope it changes soon.

I am going to look on the Internet to find them , very very soon !!!!


----------

